# Carbon Express Torrid SS



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome post and video! Thanks for the post!


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Looks like it does a great job. Can it be shot through netting on ground blinds? Those big mechanicals do a great job on whitetails! Thanks for posting!


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

phantom1 said:


> Looks like it does a great job. Can it be shot through netting on ground blinds? Those big mechanicals do a great job on whitetails! Thanks for posting!


Thanks guys.
I never shot this head through netting, the blades are held in the flight position by a rubber band and my hypothesis is that the netting would catch the blades and will deploy the head.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

Do you think the "ears" on the blades could be trimmed back with sidecuts to make it look more like a steelhead and then shoot it through netting. The steelheads have worked for me and others through netting.


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

phantom1 said:


> Do you think the "ears" on the blades could be trimmed back with sidecuts to make it look more like a steelhead and then shoot it through netting. The steelheads have worked for me and others through netting.


I am not sure how the head would perform by modifying the blades. Here is the link if you would like to get them and test it out: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Torrid-SS-100GR-Broadhead/15166669


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I have some, but have not tried them yet. However, since posting my question, I have read of other broadheads with the ears or even rages going through the netting from Double Bull just fine. I will try that first. The netting really helps with the deer. Turkeys don't seem to care. Anyway, from the pictures I have seen here on AT, your broadheads will put deer down quick. Less money than most brands too.


----------



## jloar (Feb 10, 2010)

I've got a few packs of these and they aren't very sharp but I guess if you hit something right it doesn't matter if they are sharp. Personally I like my broadheads to be sharp.


----------

